# XML Tags als PHP String



## albi (9. Jan 2007)

Hallöle!

Ich suche schon seit Ewigkeiten nach einer Variante, XML Tags inkl. CDCHAR Inhalt mit einem kleinen Parser in PHP Strings abzulegen.

Beispiel
<kontakt>
<name>
berta
</name>
<adresse>
heinrichstraße 100
</adresse>
<kontakt>

sozusagen dann
$name und $adresse als berta bzw. heinrichstraße 100

Kann auch nen array sein.

Wie gesagt, hab schon ewig gesucht, vllt. hat ja wer nen schnellen Link für mich! 

Grüße


----------



## Hilefoks (9. Jan 2007)

Was hat das bitte mit Java zu tun? Schau dir mal SimpleXML an (in PHP 'eingebaut').

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## albi (9. Jan 2007)

Hallo? Bin doch im XML und Co Unterforum oder nicht?

Was ich vergessen habe zu sagen: Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, welche mit PHP4 realisierbar ist


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2007)

Im XML Unterforum eines *Java* Forums  :roll:


----------



## albi (9. Jan 2007)

Jaja, verstehe schon


----------

